# Affordable Show Clothes



## Spastic_Dove

Does anyone know where I could get show clothes on a budget (online)? 
I can't seem to find anyone to trade with, and the only horsey store is a tractor supply/jeans and button up type place. I am looking to start showing English and want to get a basic set up.

Also, anywhere for decent quality used tack would be great too! 

(Besides the ebay/craigslist)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TipTop

Okay, I see you own a quarter horse so I am assuming that by English Pleasure clothes you mean hunt clothes and not saddleseat clothes.

A really good place on line is to go to www.tacktrader.com. They have a huge selection of clothes and tack. I have bought several items from this site and have been happy with everything. Browse the categories and find what you want.


----------



## Midwest Paint

I am not sure I am remembering right, but were you heading down to Colo sometime? There are some places that sell show clothes in the class you are interested in! Let me know! I can probably help you out in our region!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Nope, I am in Montana. =( 
I want to start off doing some walk-trot classes and maybe some dressage. Eventually I would like to jump though. I am still learning as far as english classes/show attire goes but I want to get myself a basic set up.


----------



## kershkova

State line tack has good prises


----------



## appylover31803

do you have any thrift stores around you? You might be able to get some good, cheap things there.

If you find a website that sells stuff that is relatively cheap, please let me know! I'm also looking for english show clothes


----------



## ShowJumpLife

My first show set cost me a wopping $38NZD
Go op shop shopping. 

My Jacket was a black and white pin stripe suit jacket, double vented, we just bought some new buttons for it and it looked like a propper show jacket.
My shirt was a light cream work shirt and then a tie
and then $20 for some cheap beige joddys.


----------



## xilikeggs0

I went to walmart today and bought some light brown stretchy pants. They look almost exactly like breeches, and the price tag said $14.87, but when the cashier rang them up, they were on sale for $3!

Here's a picture of me wearing them:









As someone else already said, you can probably find a nice show jacket at goodwill. And depending on how 'horsey' your area is, you might even be able to get boots there. I got a really nice pair of cowboy boots at goodwill for $7.99 once, and I get all of my western shirts there, including an almost brand new 20x shirt for $3.99.

If you can't find boots at goodwill, you'll probably have to get them from somebody or order them online, but I'd try to avoid ordering online if at all possible, because it's hard to fit them. The same goes for a show shirt, but I'd feel better about ordering that online.


----------



## horsegirl123

I'm not sure if anyone has said this yet, and you probably already know, but there is a section on the HF called Tack and Equipment Classicfields er something like that.


----------



## centrestableswendy

I actually just got my show clothes yesterday! I saw some great deals at statelinetack.com, but a lot of it is already not available.($120 pair of breeches on sale for $40....that's not gonna last long). I went to horseloverz.com, and got my breeches for $19.99 a pair! I added everything up, and you can get almost a full outfit for around $200. I found my Ariat field boots just by asking around at the barn, and got them AND my hunt coat for $80 total! I also got a n almost new Internation show helmet for $20 with hard case! Yippee!!!!! Another thing you can always try, if you know someone who can sew, buy material and have them make you either a ratcatcher(show shirt), or just a "dickey" for under your coat. My trainer's mom is going to be making me mine, and for $10, I'll have 5 or 6 different colors to choose from! Good luck!


----------



## PiggyPablo

www.tacktrader.com , www.horsetopia.com , www.bayequest.com , www.socalequest.com , www.arizonaequest.com are good places to check. Sometimes they have people selling show clothes for practically nothing because they just want them gone


----------



## Movin Artfully

One word: EBAY!!!!


----------

